# What is it????? HELP!!!!!!



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi, me and my brother-in-law picked this up,the guy that had it said he believed it was one of the first SpeedX made,he's saying there were less than 100 made,I don't believe its the original motor(it does run,Briggs&Stratton)appears to have a what looks to be Model T rearend and trans,this thing is a beast,I really don't believe its home made,I think it will be on E-Bay under Garden Tractors any help idenifing this would be great, Thanks, Rick
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4776>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry I don't know what it is but it looks really cool:smiles: 

Keep us informed on what you find out about it.

Andy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin Beitz could tell you... He might even have one too!


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

POSSIBLY a Panzer? Check with these people: http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/5702/info.htm

and please let us know what you find.
Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not an expert, but it doesn't look to me like a Speedex, or a Panzer. Speedex is still in business, so you might consider sending them the pic and see what they say. Panzer closed a long time ago, but there are owner's groups out there. I think that Greg is right in that Kevin probably knows what it might be and also probably has one in his barn.


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*What is it ???*

Hi, contacted a guy today at Speedex,he believes its an early Speedex,I have to send him some pics,will let you know what I find out,how can I get a hold of Kevin,or have him take a look at the pic I have on here and let me know, Thanks!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Rick
Try this....Kevin's homepage
www.Beitz.net


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*What is it ???*

Hi sixchows,Kevin got back to me,not sure what it is,but believes it is in the Bantam tractor family,will keep all posted, Thanks for everybody help, Rick


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*What is it ???*

Hi guys, got a hold of someone who knows the Bantams,not one of those either,will keep you posted, Rick


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to a very good photo site for Speedex tractors, and none of them are steered in the way yours is:

http://www.speedextractorinformation.com/TractorPictures.html


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you sure it is not just an old homemade tractor? Maybe something some one just made up in there barn? Just a thought.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The steering looks like a Bantam, but the rest of it doesn't match up. I found one on Ebay that very closely resembles yours (I suspect it is the same tractor actually), but he does not clearly identify it either:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4347895135&rd=1


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *The steering looks like a Bantam, but the rest of it doesn't match up. I found one on Ebay that very closely resembles yours (I suspect it is the same tractor actually), but he does not clearly identify it either:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4347895135&rd=1 *


Since the guys name on E-bay is blackjackjakexx and the guy who posted heres name is blackjackjakexx, i think you might be on to something Joe.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:homereat: Duh! :dazed:  :barf: :argh: outta here


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Some detective I'd make, huh?


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*What is it ???*

All in fun guys,Still don't have an answer,but a e-mail I got,leads me to believe its made by someone,he know about the rearend in this thing,will see,Thanks for everybodys help and comments,also I have a NOS Flail mower on E-Bay at this time for a tube frame,super nice, Rick


----------

